# Snipers in town!!!



## davechng (Aug 6, 2018)

We get to photograph these beautiful Aggressors from VMFT-401 Snipers here this year! Glad to have seen them ..... wish we get to see them more! they were in Ft worth Alliance airport!

Here are the detail reports for the 2 days!
“Snipers” in KAFW,TX – Airwingspotter.com

and here is the other day!

VMFT-401 Snipers in KAFW ( 2-4-201

– Airwingspotter.com

some of the teaser pictures!

Dave Chng


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2018)

Cool. Thanks for sharing, Dave.


----------

